# Travel Group ideas



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

I owned a knitting shop for 4 years, and during the pandemic I decided to go back to school and become a travel planner.
My ultimate goal is to create group trips specifically for knitters, crocheters, _all _fiber enthusiasts.
My question to you is, not everybody wants to go on a cruise. I can certainly do cruises-and I plan to. But I would also love to curate land tours to countries that supply the bulk of our favorite yarns.
Would anybody be interested in these types of travel groups? Let’s go to Chile and Peru and explore the alpaca and llama fiber industry. What other locations can you think of? This is my favorite part of being a travel planner.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Scotland. Norway. Iceland.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I would love a USA tour that goes from one yarn shop to the next. See a historic house or garden in the morning, have a nice but quick lunch and spend an hour or two in a yarn shop in the afternoon.


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

smasha12 said:


> Scotland. Norway. Iceland.


Oh yes, those are definitely in the works!


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

MMWRay said:


> I would love a USA tour that goes from one yarn shop to the next. See a historic house or garden in the morning, have a nice but quick lunch and spend an hour or two in a yarn shop in the afternoon.


I see you are from North Carolina, so you might already be familiar with Acadian Brown Cotton? It’s grown in southern Louisiana, Lafayette and surrounding parishes.

I myself just learned about it last year, and I am looking at heading down to a B&B (On the National Historic Registry) there in September to meet up with a few growers, historians, authentic ABC weavers, and spinners, etc. Being from Washington State and only stationed as far south as Maryland when I was active duty, I have never even seen a cotton plant flower up close. So this trip is very exciting to me!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I seen plenty of cotton in all stages of growth and harvest. Never seen Acadian Brown Cotton though.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yukon or Alaska for Qiviut and the (I just forgot where the other place was I wanted to go). But Japan for silk and such. So many fibers, so many places to find them.

Think of fibers and then think of places to go.

OH!! I remember, the Shetland Isles. I would love to go there and see all the glorious shetland shawls and learn more about the sheep. I have a lot of shetland fiber. I have a friend who raises them. The sheep. 

My sister thinks I have enough fiber to last me decades. I was told not to buy any more. Well, I'm not, but what she doesn't realize is that I still have 5 fleeces at the mill for processing. LOL!!


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

Ooooo Japan. I will add that to my to-do list!
Alaska..hmmm. I was thinking about setting up a knitting cruise with HAL….maybe there’s an excursion to a musk ox reserve we could check out. 

I will also make sure that Shetland Island is part of the Scotland trip.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

tevalynn said:


> Ooooo Japan. I will add that to my to-do list!
> Alaska..hmmm. I was thinking about setting up a knitting cruise with HAL….maybe there’s an excursion to a musk ox reserve we could check out.
> 
> I will also make sure that Shetland Island is part of the Scotland trip.


It all sounds exciting. I did a knitting cruise to Alaska and a land your in the US sounds fun. That’s when I feel comfy being on a bus!


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

I posted because I need ideas for tours and I’m off to a great start, thanks everyone!
My fiber group tour events are going to be called “Expedition:Fiber!” I am really excited about creating them. I will head over to the designated vendors section and the Marketplace as I create them so I don’t violate any rules.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tevalynn said:


> I posted because I need ideas for tours and I’m off to a great start, thanks everyone!
> My fiber group tour events are going to be called “Expedition:Fiber!” I am really excited about creating them. I will head over to the designated vendors section and the Marketplace as I create them so I don’t violate any rules.


By any chance, have you looked at Craft Cruises?





Craft Cruises® - Craft Cruise :: Crafting cruises :: Women's Travel and more


Craft Cruises combines two favorite past times: cruises and hand crafts. Cruising is one of lifes greatest escapes because it gives us time to unwind and experience the world while enjoying your crafts.




www.craftcruises.com




Our first cruise was with them in 2000 - Vancouver (BC) to Alaska and back.


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> By any chance, have you looked at Craft Cruises?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have! Thanks for the reminder. How was it? You say your first- how many have you done?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tevalynn said:


> I have! Thanks for the reminder. How was it? You say your first- how many have you done?


I haven’t done another yarny cruise, because I was unimpressed by the lack if available interactions between other yarny folk. I have heard that that problem has been resolved on subsequent craft cruises. 
Until the Arab Spring and the ‘unrest’ that spawned in Syria, we had been spending two or three 3-month ‘vacations’ each year in Syria. There wasn’t time for cruises! I last departed our condo there on February 29, 2011. My husband returned at the end of 2011, but my kids threw hissy fits at the thought of me visiting an active war zone, so I was happy to stay home. 
So far, our apartment in the summer village has been destroyed, because it might have been used to mount attacks on the main short-cut between Latakia and Aleppo. 
One nephew, his helper, and their truck have vanished without a trace. Because Latakia is considered by the bleeping ‘president’ to be his home town, there hasn’t been much of the destruction seen on the newscasts, BUT …
Electricity is intermittent. Water often doesn’t flow. Inflation is sky high. Staples aren’t always available. So, there’s no question of visiting his large extended family. 
Two nephews and the then pregnant wife of one did - with the financial backing of the entire family - bribe their way overland to Sweden. They’re safe in refugee camps, but not allowed to seek citizenship, not even for the two babies born there. I expect our next trip will be to visit them there.
So, we spent our time taking cruises - several a year, mostly to places we had already visited - because those were the cheapest. (Did I mention my darling’s a cheapskate?😈) I really don’t know how many cruises we took. 

We canceled one - departing from New Orleans to points south in October 2019 - because it would have taken us away from our son, who was fighting a nasty, swift, and fatal cancer. After his death 19-11-19, we went on one more - NYC to Bahamas (or Bermuda? I don’t remember.) arriving home in the wee hours of March 9, 2020. Since then, zero travel. At 76, I think our traipsing may be done.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’d like to see Ireland and Northern England and/or a trip Australia and New Zealand would be a dream come true. But what I would really like is shorter, smaller trips within the US and Canada, possibly with a tie in to a fiber festival and including time to meet and knit with knitters from other places.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a wool festival in Scotland, I don't remember the name. A trip that would include that would be wonderful!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Your group travel program sounds interesting. Please keep me in the loop.
Thanks and much success in your new yarn-venture.
Happy stitching!


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

5th Angel said:


> Your group travel program sounds interesting. Please keep me in the loop.
> Thanks and much success in your new yarn-venture.
> Happy stitching!


I will definitely keep you in the loop! 
I am on Instagram @tevas_travelntours -just got home from a great camping trip up in Whistler.
Also super excited about my very first cruise coming up in August. Doing a working cruise to Alaska on Holland America Line and I will be learning how to create travel groups on their cruises. I am thinking about a knitting cruise in February in the Bahamas or Caribbean…. and another one for yarn shop owners (but not exclusively!) in June when the summer yarnshopping slowdown hits them and they’re all dying of boredom!


You can also sign up for my monthly travel blog email by filling out the contact form on my website.


----------



## annasschools1 (6 mo ago)

I want to visit Peru to see how alpaca llamas live and eat. They are such cute animals. I know that they belong to the camel class. But they are still cute and clumsy with funny faces and wonderful fur. Do you have the option to go there on a cruise ship? I dream of knitting on a cruise. I could take a lot of yarn to make knitted products like crop sweaters or tops. During this year, about 100 knitted tops were bought from me. If you want to go on a cruise with a group of knitters, look at the schedule of cruise liners on cruisetimetables.com. After that, you can contact everyone to get together and go on a cruise as a group.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annasschools1 said:


> I want to visit Peru to see how *alpaca llamas* live and eat. They are such cute animals. I know that they belong to the camel class. But they are still cute and clumsy with funny faces and wonderful fur. Do you have the option to go there on a cruise ship?


Two separate animals:


----------

